# Lush stash...



## sel00187 (Jan 7, 2007)

Heres my Lush stash, bear in mind that i had more than this but ive used most of it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...zerz/Image.png


----------



## sharyn (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh... this is just wow. I thought I was a Lush addict but I guess I'm gonna pass the crown over to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice!! How do you like your smitten handcream? Cause I was planning on getting one...


----------



## sel00187 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks lol, its o.....k not amazing. i think i'd prefer Helping Hands it takes a while to sink in and smitten smells a lot like playdoh but I got it when my bf bought me the secret stash but it IS good!


----------



## Justine (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW !! 
I'm myself addicted to baby face and skin drink.
Your stash is amazing!





LUSH


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 7, 2007)

What do you think of Rehab? I've been thinking about picking it up, but I'm  not sure. My poor hair is abused!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 7, 2007)

holy cow that's a lot of goodies!!  I have the same problem with Lush though, I can't keep it around long enough to bother taking pictures hehe


----------



## sel00187 (Jan 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_What do you think of Rehab? I've been thinking about picking it up, but I'm  not sure. My poor hair is abused!_

 
Rehab is amazing <3 i put the strokes on and have a bath and put a shower cap on then wash it off and use rehab and then retread. its so amazing for your hair. mine feels so soft afterwards


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

Oooo la la!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 30, 2007)

That looks so, well, lush!  I am jealous!


----------

